# How to handle



## Trouty (Mar 6, 2019)

What is the best way to handle a company and dealer that’s refusing to do the right thing ?

I have a TYM tractor that I’ve owned for six months and it’s been broken seven times. It’s only been in my possession for two months out of the six. Does anybody have a way to handle these companies that refuse to do the right thing? 

Does the lemon law apply to Tractors? 
I don’t know if that’s a way to go but I’ve already asked for a replacement and they refuse. 

Is there any other web forms that I can post my story on? Maybe there’s a way to go just get the word out so nobody else has to go through what I’m going through . 
Any ideas please thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know what to say. It looks like a dandy tractor, too bad there are so many issues. Is the tractor paid in full? I'd fix it, clean it up and get rid of it. I'd also see about some legal advise if this thing is still under warranty. I'd also stick with North American or Japanese manufacturers!


----------



## Trouty (Mar 6, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I don't know what to say. It looks like a dandy tractor, too bad there are so many issues. Is the tractor paid in full? I'd fix it, clean it up and get rid of it. I'd also see about some legal advise if this thing is still under warranty. I'd also stick with North American or Japanese manufacturers!


Yes paid in full

I did clean it up and advertise for sale but it broke again. I don’t know it I got a Lemmon or this model just is junk. I wanted to trade it in and get another model but the dealer is asking the same ptice as an equivalent John Deere. TYM could replace with another model ani I’ll gladly pay the difference and post a review or sign a non disclosure agreement.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Trouty said:


> Is there any other web forms that I can post my story on? Maybe there’s a way to go just get the word out so nobody else has to go through what I’m going through .
> Any ideas please thank you


Danny from, Deep South Homestead had an LS that was soooo bad, that LS stopped making that certain series of tractors. He has a rather large group of subscribers on his YT channel. That was the plus he had reporting on the facts of the tractor, dealer and LS corp involvement. 

I was told a few years back to avoid TYM and Jinma and some others. And don't buy a Cabela's tractor. It's made by TYM! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tractors_built_by_other_companies 

See what the lemon laws are where the dealer is located. This would be the best step of action to take. Then open a BBB case in their jurisdiction as well.


----------



## Trouty (Mar 6, 2019)

TYM T394

I purchased a new TYM tractor from Ocala Tractor 1 March 2019

Tractor Problem history T394

1. Was only getting Med and high gear right from the day I got the tractor

a. Took to Southern Tractor in AL and they said they put another linkage on the tractor

2. Tractor fan shroud hits the fan and the tires hit the loader frame just days after purchase

a. Took to Southern Tractor in AL they said the loader frame was loose

3. Same as above but less than before… Tractor fan shroud hits the fan and the tires hit the loader frame

a. This is still an issue but the problem is 2x worse when the backhoe is attached

4. Hydraulics leak down relatively quick when the engine is off… even with the back hoe off

a. Took to Southern Tractor in AL they said they replaced a leaking valve but this is still an issue

5. Back hoe leaked hyd. fluid from control valve from day one.

a. Took to Southern Tractor in AL… they found a cracked control valve and it was replaced.

6. Third function valve quit working after I put standard bucket on to wash the bucket off with a hose. I then changed back to grapple the same day and the valve didn’t work

a. Took to Southern Tractor in AL… they replaced something with the 3rd function

7. Auto throttle button quit working

a. Took to Southern Tractor in AL… not quite sure what they did to fix it but when I got the tractor back the tractor wouldn’t go into low gear again

8. When I got the tractor I was missing a few items that got sent to me but the draw bar didn’t fir correctly and looked used.

a. I had to modify the draw bar so it can be used with the back hoe attachment frame.

i. Still an issue

b. Missing top link from the 3 point hitch.

i. Was replaced by Ocala Tractor

9. The tractor is not going into low gear again… NOTE: the leaver hits the metal cutout beside the seat and always did.

a. Repaired at Ocala Tractor

10. 20 Sep 2019… All items are repaired at Ocala tractor.



27 Sep 2019 A week to the day after getting the tractor back from Ocala Tractor the Auto throttle button quit working for the second time. And an error on dash reads F Peddle Check
a. Called Ocala tractor and they are working with TYM 

b. They agreed to fix the tractor again but will not reimburse me for the 52 hours I lost over the past 6 months transporting the tractor back and forth for repairs. I also asked for a loaner tractor but that request was denied. 





I have owned the tractor now for 6 month and it has been in my position only of those six months. The rest has been in various TYM approved repair facilities. The most recent event required me to take the tractor to the place of purchase (Ocala Tractor) they had it for about 2 months. When I got it back it ran properly for a week.

My time is valuable and I have not mentioned or asked for compensation but I can’t keep being the nice guy. The Ocala dealership is 10 hours round and the Southern Tractor dealership is 4 away round trip…I have accumulated quite a few miles on my brand new truck that has mostly been used to haul this broken tractor back and forth for repair. I retired from the Air Force and I have always stood up for what is right... and this is not right.

I am an experienced tractor owner. I owned a Kubota L3301 before this and have rented and used many other pieces of equipment.


I don’t bash companies on the internet but do plan to post my experience. If the issues are resolved they I will post that as well.

Oh one other thing... I asked for help from TYM, and they did respond. They asked for the serial numbers and they knew when and where I purchased the tractor. I promptly got the information they requested. Then they just broke off contact. I made 3 additional attempts to make contact with nothing but silence… They could have told me anything but to just quit talking is not the proper way to handle the situation.


I just took it to southern tractor... this week lol be the 7th time I had it in for repairs. 


More to come


----------



## Trouty (Mar 6, 2019)

Lemmon law in my state doesn’t cover tractors specifically but that may be an option . I made a complaint thru the Florida attorney general while my tractor is getting repaired. If nothing comes from this and the manufacturer doesn’t buy this back I’m selling and getting another Kubota.


----------



## Trouty (Mar 6, 2019)

see some of my posts on my tractor, I had the TYM T394... it is the same as the RK37 HST. I got the TYM because of Rural King tractors. The engines are nice. I have had mine 6 months and its only been working for 2 of those months. I'm sure they will fix it if it breaks but you may be without the tractor while its getting repaired.


----------



## Trouty (Mar 6, 2019)

_I started looking at the Kubota MX5200 HST for when this issue is settled. I looked at Deere 4052 and the Grand Kubota L5460 but feel the MX series is a better fit for me. I will be moving on one way or another_


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Try doing what every body else does now days... Light up their Facebook page with your story. Be smart and don't be a jerk (at first)… Tell them how much you *love* their tractor, but then ask for help and see how they respond. Sounds like you need to go above the local dealer and their Region Service Rep. That Facebook page gets you straight to Wilson, NC where they are assembled. Be careful with your initial approach, with that many warranty claims, somebody in Wilson knows your VIN #....

https://www.facebook.com/people/Tym-Tractors/100000585825981


----------



## Trouty (Mar 6, 2019)

Conclusion and Final Thoughts


I tried to get the manufacture and dealershipto do the right thing but I finally gave in and sold the machine at a huge loss to myself. All in all there was no major malfunctions on the tractor every time it broke it still continue to operate even the gear issue was resolved. I was just pissed off that little things would break on a brand new machine and the closest dealership was also breaking things. Or to put it correctly I would get it back broken. 


I did contact the Attorney General and made a formal complaint. I can continue to tell my story and hope others will not run into the same situation.


I cannot recommend anything from TYM. I cannot recommend Ocala Tractor (Ocala Florida) or Southern tractor (Elba Alabama). I should probably make a separate post about Southern tractor those guys are extra special. From missing parts on my machine when I got it back to actually breaking something that wasn’t broken. Pretty much every time I took it there something else was wrong with my machine when I got it back. They even used some random bolts to put a cover plate back on the backhoe...they didn’t have enough sense to put the bolts in a plastic bag for reassembly.


No particular order here is what I found:

#1 The resale value is horrible ($27,000 new and only months later they wanted to give me $15,000)

#2 Poor quality of the machine 

#3 The difference in price from a quality Kabota or Deere machine will be only $2000 to $7000... That being said , you get that back if you ever have to sell it and quality almost never breaks.

#4 Reliability... out of seven months of ownership my machine was in proper working condition for only two months. 

#5 dealerships... out of my closest dealership one is more concerned with the money and the other one couldn’t put a puzzle together. 

#6 I feel as if the manufacture TUM does a cost analysis on how much one person‘s experience can damage the company....so it’s all about money with them as well. 


Stay away from:

TYM Tractors

RK tractors 

Mahindra tractors made by TYM

Ocala Tractor

Southern tractor 



I do recommend Kabota

I owned a Kabota for five years and it worked perfectly I am going back to Kabota.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, thanks for your opinion, and for not flying off the handle and bashing tractor brands. Sorry to hear about your ordeal. It's too bad that poor design and assembly for greater profit is justified in the eyes of manufacturers. Read a story about Ford and the Pinto that's similar.


----------

